# AMI (Audi Music Interface) Alternative



## skrewlose (Mar 3, 2009)

Look for a less expensive way to hook an mp3 player up to my 2005 A6. I talked with a local company here (Scottsdale, AZ) and they can do the AMI for $850US or some type of other interface with a 3.5MM jack for $550. Hard time believing those are my only two options. I would love to have the AMI and be able to control it from the MMI, but it really does not seem to be in the budget for now. Anyone have any suggestions...? I have looked all over the net.
Thanks for your help and patience ...


----------



## shalco (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: AMI (Audi Music Interface) Alternative (skrewlose)*

I'm having the same issue with my 2006 A6. There is a Dension 500 solution and connects to the CD changer and allows you to control the iPod from the MMI. but it is still in the $500 range.
I went another route since I have a TV Tuner. I got output from the TV Tuner as it has 2, AV1 and AV2 and this gives me RCA cables so converted them to a 3.5m plug. 
Now the issue is to connect this cable all the way to the front! What I'm doing is that I got a scosche Bluetooth transmitter and receiver off ebay.
I'm hocking up the receiver to the AV1 of the TV tuner in the trunk and using the transmitter with my iPod from the back. I tried it and it sounds excellent. Now trying to get a power source for the receiver in the trunk. Hope this helps.


----------



## zekezank (Aug 12, 2007)

I just put the AMI system into the CPO A6 I bought from the dealership I work at. It is pretty simple, I just took out the cd changer in the glove box, plugged in the AMI unit, and was done. The only hard part is updating the MMI system in some cars, which I had done to the car before I would buy it. 
But anyway, as long as your MMI system is up to date, this should be an easy install for most people. If anyone is interested I would be willing to sell a few units for cheaper than normal to vortex members, as I have a some extras that I haven't been able to get rid of yet.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (zekezank)*

IM sent


----------

